# Original Xbox problem; it won't turn on.



## realitytears

I briefly browsed through some of the other threads, but I didn't see any that addressed my console issue:
I've got a regular Xbox, un-modded, and I'm having some problems with it. At first, I'd start up a game (the Xbox was running fine during and before this), and during gameplay, it would randomly say that the disk was dirty and it would make me restart. I was playing Morrowind, so I figured it might be because of the large amount of information it has to process, but I'm sure now that it has nothing to do with the game. After this happened a few times, each a few hours apart, I decided to give it a rest. It wasn't unusual for me to have played it for long periods of time, but this hadn't happened before. Anyway, I came back the next day and went to turn it on; however, when I pressed the power button, the green ring turned on (not flashing), lasted for a few seconds, and then shut off, making a beeping noise. Then, without me having touched anything, it came on again a few seconds later, this time flashing only green before shutting off once again a few seconds later and beeping. Then, once again, it turns on, but instead of only flashing green, it flashes red also. It sounded like it was starting up, but if you look at the TV screen, it was as if the Xbox wasn't even turned on. I've tried it numerous times since that day, but it still won't come on. This all started about 5 days ago. I can't even get my disk out.
I have no idea if it's simply because it's old (though it's in good condition; or was) or if it's because there's something wrong with it that's fixable. I have another Xbox, but I'd hate to just give up on this one, considering the fact that I have a ton of saved data on it. 
Hopefully someone can help me out with this. Thanks!


----------



## redsunx

try a differnet outlet and power cord


----------



## realitytears

I've already tried that, but it didn't help. :\


----------



## realitytears

Come on, doesn't someone know something about this?


----------



## redsunx

it might be just dead dude


----------



## dasdustin

the lense might be dirty get a dvd lense cleaner or a cd lense cleaner and try that and if that does not work then i think it is slowly dying


----------

